#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Forum ontmoeting 2004

## Jeroen

<center></center>*21 september 2004*
<center></center>*FORUM MEETING 2 0 0 4*

Locatie: Stairway to heaven (http://www.stairway.nl)

Plaats: Utrecht

Tijd: Vanaf 20:00 tot sluit

*aanmelden: via email

stuur een mailtje naar: forum-moderator@licht-geluid.nl

vermeld daarin: forum nickname
mailadres waarop je antwoord wenst te ontvangen
onderwerp van de mail: aanmelding forummeeting 2 0 0 4*

Van ons ontvang je 14 dagen voor de meeting bericht wie zich hebben ingeschreven.

Tot de 21e!

----------


## DeMennooos

Lijkt me wel een leuk plan.
Locatie... Utrecht was wel een leuke.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Bij jou thuis??  :Wink: 

Achja, als het weer in Utrecht is ofzo is ut vast wel weer gezellig!

----------


## Dropsen

Voor iedereen?

----------


## Jeroen

Utrecht was idd een leuke locatie,... vooral met dat bandje  :Big Grin: 

Ja, zelfs jij bent welkom Dropsen  :Big Grin:

----------


## DjFlo

Ja lijkt me harstikke gezellig(al ben ik nog nooit op een forum ontmoeting geweest :Wink: )

groeten

floris

----------


## MC Party

lijkt me leuk, kan ik met jou meerijden mac ??  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropsen

Dus eigenlijk van de grootste noob tot de oudste rot in het vak ...
ik zal mezelf niet indelen...
Klinkt goed!  :Smile:

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> Dus eigenlijk van de grootste noob tot de oudste rot in het vak ...



Haha dat heb jij goed gezien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropsen

Waar is het de vorige keer geweest?
Zijn daar ook foto's van?

----------


## xsystems

doen we, utrecht is idd vrij centraal gelegen. Kunnen de belgen het teminste ook vinden :P

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

En nu het moeilijkst:

De datum...
wat mij betreft geen weekend, dan moet ik werken, en als het goed is ben ik daarmee niet de enige...

----------


## DjFlo

En door de week moete de meeste mense naar school en als het goed is ben ik daar ook niet de enige mee :Wink: 

groeten

floris

----------


## DJ.T

Ik denk juist dat het kleinste deel dat op een meeting komt nog naar school gaat  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik denk dat er ook genoeg mensen ook doordeweeks werken  :Wink: 

Lijkt me wel een leuk idee...

----------


## Dropsen

tralalala,
vrijdagmiddag/avond!

----------


## F.V.D.88

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> tralalala,
> vrijdagmiddag/avond!



Kijk zo hoort het Rob... gewoon ff bemiddelen!  :Wink: 

Met een datum als vrijdagmiddag/avond is iedereen wel tevreden volgens mij!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Met een datum als vrijdagmiddag/avond is iedereen wel tevreden volgens mij!



Ahum en de feestjes die velen onder ons moeten doen op vrijdagavond? Vrijdag is weekend hé jongens!

----------


## Joost van Ens

Kan me nog herinneren dat we ooit eens bij mac in enschede geweest zijn. was heel gezellig en goede stampot! weet alleen de dag niet meer[:0] Maar een donderdag avond lijkt mij niet verkeerd.

groeten

----------


## MC Party

WOENSDAG 25 AUGUSTUS misschien een optie, dan zijn de scholen (voor zover ik weet) nog niet begonnen en zijn de weekend klussers  :Smile:  ook tevré.  Tis redelijk kort dag maar... waar een wil is is een weg [:P]

Wanneer iemand een beter idee heeft dan horen we het wel.

----------


## sis

en dan het liefste aan de grens met Belgium  :Big Grin: 
kunnen we achteraf nog eens lekker frieten gaan eten [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
sissie

----------


## Jeroen

Ik zat meer aan September te denken,.... moeten wel wat tijd hebben.
Persoonlijk wederom Stairway to heaven te Utrecht en dan eerste week september op een woensdag of donderdag. Vrijdag, zaterdag en zondag is weekend, dus werk.

----------


## pro`d`user

Wat mij betreft niet op vrijdag of zaterdagen.
Misschien als er genoeg interesse in is onder de scholieren is het eventueel een idee om het in de Herfstvakantie te meeten?

----------


## Klaaske

Ik kan door de week altijd  :Smile:  Van Maandag tot Donderdag

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen_
> 
> Ik zat meer aan September te denken,.... moeten wel wat tijd hebben.



Zit je weer met de schoolgaande vs. mensendie moeten werken in het weekend, denk dat er dan veel niet kunnen-willen-mogen.

----------


## Jeroen

het-door-de-week-plannen is nooit een probleem geweest voor een gezellige meeting heren.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MC Party_
> WOENSDAG 25 AUGUSTUS misschien een optie, dan zijn de scholen (voor zover ik weet) nog niet begonnen



Ik dank u zeer dat u regio midden (NL) over het hoofd ziet... De 25ste is voor de meeste middelbare scholieren van deze regio de eerste officiele schooldag (ma. + di. is meestal boeken halen + jaaropening)...

's Avonds is wel best: volgende dag verwacht ik nog geen berg huiswerk [ :Embarrassment: )]

Donderdagen: hangt ervan af... 1x in de maand in het theater een jazz-combo'tje uitlichten/versterken.
Vrijdagen: nope... dansles, anders een drive-in opdracht
Zaterdagen: zie vrijdagen (t/m 27 november)
Zondagen: soms theater, soms vrij...

----------


## pieterjan

Ik zal er zeker zijn kom maar op met de datum !!!

----------


## Jeroen

Ik zal morgen even een datum prikken. Als iedereen een voorkeursdatum geeft en een leuke locatie, kan ik dat in m'n achterhoofd meenemen. 

Voor de jeugd onder ons,... als jullie echt willen komen,... vraag of pa mee wil ofzo, heeft ie ook een keer een lolletje  :Big Grin:  don't worry, in 2002 hebben we er ook 2 redelijk kort achter elkaar aan gedaan, dus misschien de herfstvakantie wat al eerder voorgestelt is.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen_
> misschien de herfstvakantie wat al eerder voorgestelt is.



Valt dat in alle regio's samen? [ :Embarrassment: )]

Met kerst is iedereen toch op hetzelfde moment vrij, gegarandeerd?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Inderdaad, Stairway to Heaven was wel okee ja.
Ik doe mee in de woensdag of donderdagavond...

----------


## jurjen_barel

*duikt schoolgids op*

Herfstvakantie: za. 16 t/m zo. 24 oktober 2004
Anders pas in de kerstvakantie... (za. 25 december tot zo. 9 januari)

Voor mij persoonlijk zou het op Prinsjesdag = di. 21 september (heb k 's middags vrij) of di. 28 september (studiedag docenten)

Alleen niet iedere scholier heeft dan studiedag en alleen sommige scholen in Den Haag hebben op Prinsjesdag vrij, dus dan vallen andere scholieren meteen af  :Wink: 


Lokatie: geen flauw idee... Zo'n beetje op de 5 graden oosterlengte? (ongeveer ter hoogte van Utrecht) [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## djbirdie

je kunt toch spijbelen? [:P]

----------


## Dropsen

Gaat zo'n meeting overdag[V] of 's avonds :Smile:  plaatsvinden?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djbirdie_
> je kunt toch spijbelen? [:P]



O ja... das waar... k mag legaal 10% van mijn lessen verzuimen. Zolang ik maar een reden opschrijf ("maar dr is nooit gezegd dat het een goede reden moest zijn" [8D])

----------


## djbirdie

ik heb vorig jaar een keer opgeschreven dat ik een borstvergroting liet doen. toen werden ze wel boos  :Smile:

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> Gaat zo'n meeting overdag[V] of 's avonds plaatsvinden?



's avonds natuurlijk in een kroeg  :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Party

En met live band als het kan [8D]

----------


## Dropsen

Stairway he ... is dat geen rockcafé?

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

jep, das een rockcafe ja. Inderdaad weer met live muziek dit keer?

----------


## ralph

Count me in  :Big Grin:  Hoewel september en erg drukke maand is, tijd voor een meeting is er altijd wel!

Las ooit ergens professioneel licht&geluid forum, waarmee de werkdagen (vrijdag tot zondag) al afvallen. Voor de mensen die ook door de weeks klussen, ruim van te voren plannen, kan iedereen zijn eigen prioriteiten stellen.

Voor de schoolgaande jeugd, als je uitlegt dat je een seminar over je mogelijke beroepskeuze in de entertainment industrie gaat volgen...wedden dat je mag gaan van de schoolleiding :Wink: 

In ruil voor een biertje schrijf ik wel een briefje dat je bent geweest[ :Embarrassment: )]

Zodra de datum bekend is maar ff doorgeven aan de admin, kan de aanmeldings pagina weer uit het stof worden getrokken..
Voor de belgen: laatste meeting was in Roermond, das al zowat Belgie en toen waren er welgeteld twee belgen...jullie hebben dus gewoon mar weer in de rij aan te sluiten voor een locatie om de hoek[:X]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> In ruil voor een biertje schrijf ik wel een briefje dat je bent geweest[)]



Hou ik je aan  :Big Grin: 

Ik kan wel zeggen dat ik er heen ga om over me beroepskeuze en voortgezette opleiding te praten, maar als me decaan vervolgens in het verplichte verslag leest dat we alleen maar hebben lopen zuipen... [ :Embarrassment: )]

Dinsdag heb ik me rooster voor komend semester, 6V schijnt nogal rustig te zijn in aantal uren. Kijken of het waar is. [8D]

----------


## axs

Wil ook wel komen, maar hou het wel liefst in de week en zeker geen vrijdag of zaterdag!

PS: Ik schrijf ook wel briefjes uit... voor 3 biertjes heb je er met een professionele layout en doe ik er nog een foldertje bij om het echt te laten lijken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joost van Ens

ja hoor, door de week moet wel weer lukken. zo snel er er een datum is ga ik hem inschrijven. plaats maakt me niet zo veel uit. nederland is nog steeds in een uur of 3 aardig door te rijden. tenzij je van maastricht naar groningen moet. (voor een beetje licht-geluidboer dus een kleinigheid)

groetsels

----------


## vasco

Lijkt me wel een erg leuk idee. De vorige heb ik gemist omdat ik het forum nog niet kende. Heb al gezien dat ik niet de enige ben die *[u]niet</u>* in het weekend wil dus ook dat zit wel goed. Zou zeggen kom maar met de datum...

Stairway to Heaven in Utrecht is een prima locatie. Lekker centraal al maakt het mij weinig uit. Die auto is wel gewend te rijden voor mij  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeroen

Okay,... ik heb het even aangezien allemaal. Ik zet voor:

Datum:   Dinsdag 21 september 2004
Locatie: Stairway to heaven (http://www.stairway.nl)
Plaats:  Utrecht
Tijd:    Vanaf 20:00 tot sluit

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Prima ... ben van de partij. Laat die halve liters maar weer doorkomen!

----------


## jurjen_barel

gezellig, ik probeer te komen  :Wink:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik denk dat ik ook afkom... misschien idee om een bord bij onze tafel(s) te zetten ?? aangezien vorige keer in de stairway ook iemand de hele avond aan de bar heeft gezeten zonder ons op te merken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeroen

hahahaha, ja idd  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  dat was zo vorige keer,...

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

:Big Grin: 

Niks van gehoord moet ik zeggen... Heb zelf ook heel even aan de bar gezeten, tot er 2 imposante figuren binnenkwamen. Had van horen zeggen dat de Appelhofjes geen kleintjes waren, dus ik heb er er toen maar op gegokt  :Wink: .

Maarre, heb geen agenda bij me zo snel, maar het zal wel goedkomen allemaal!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Als er nog limburgse belgen naartoe crossen komt den deze ook wel eens mee.

----------


## Michel_G

Ik ben ook van de partij !

----------


## DJEM

Zet maar alvast een stoel / staplaats klaar voor mij. Trouwens, iemand nog een lift nodig? Kom uit het hoge friesland. Route leeuwarden, heerenveen, joure.. de ganse polder door. Kan 3 wezens meenemen. Word gerookt in de auto..

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> 
> Zet maar alvast een stoel / staplaats klaar voor mij. Trouwens, iemand nog een lift nodig? Kom uit het hoge friesland. Route leeuwarden, heerenveen, joure.. de ganse polder door. Kan 3 wezens meenemen. Word gerookt in de auto..



joure-ens-kampen-dronten-stichtsebrug?? :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

Prima datum. Count me in jongens  :Wink:

----------


## pieterjan

Kom maar op met het invul formulier ik zal er zijn.
Ik wil eventueel ook wel voor de bordjes zorgen.

laat maar wat van je horen.

GR PJJ

----------


## Mathijs

Uiteraard zal ik ook van de partij zijn!

----------


## martje

Natuurlijk zijn we er weer Ralph meekarren???

----------


## Gast1401081

gaat waarschijnlijk goedkomen, als ik dan terug ben uit engeland. Ff machientje plaatsen..

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> ...



Als ik een verrekijker pak kan ik dat wel zien vanaf de snelweg ja.  Je denkt toch niet dat ik vd snelweg afkom naar elke boerengat!!

----------


## moderator

<center></center>*21 september 2004*
<center></center>*FORUM MEETING 2 0 0 4*

Locatie: Stairway to heaven (http://www.stairway.nl)

Plaats: Utrecht

Tijd: Vanaf 20:00 tot sluit

aanmelden: via email

stuur een mailtje naar: forum-moderator@licht-geluid.nl

vermeld daarin: forum nickname
mailadres waarop je antwoord wenst te ontvangen
onderwerp van de mail: aanmelding forummeeting 2 0 0 4

Van ons ontvang je 14 dagen voor de meeting bericht wie zich hebben ingeschreven.

Tot de 21e!

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> ...



tis maar een route hoor..

----------


## pieterjan

uu martje ralph met jou meekarren?? jij met de astra? pas ik er dan ook nog bij??

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> ...



* maar u wou mee liften?*

----------


## martje

This een vectra pik. maar dat mag.

----------


## Dropsen

Iemand uit Tilburg plaats voor 2 man ?

----------


## ralph

@dropsen: NS, meer dan genoeg plaats voor twee man....gaan ook terug wanneer jij het wenst  :Wink:

----------


## movinghead

Nog mensen vanuit het noorden des lands?... Ik blijf pitte in Utreg...

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> Nog mensen vanuit het noorden des lands?... Ik blijf pitte in Utreg...



jah zie bovenstaand..

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> ...



eigenlijk wel, maar mijn edele werkgever heeft mij op een verweg klus gepland dus zit het er (weer) niet in[} :Smile: ]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Nog (bij voorkeur gezellige) mensen die vanuit omgeving Den Haag vertrekken en nog ruimte in de auto overhebben?
NS heeft nogal gare aansluitingen op de terugweg...

----------


## moderator

Even een snelle update aangaande de meeting op 21 september:
Tot nu toe 15 aanmeldingen ontvangen via de mail, gezien de ervaringen met voorgaande meetings is dit een prima omvang.

Ben jij ook voornemens om je gezicht te laten zien op de meeting, meld je even aan, weten we naar wie we uit moeten kijken op de 21e september!

----------


## DJEM

Ik heb een aanmelding verstuurt, daar nog GEEN bevestiging van ontvangen  dat die ontvangen is en op de gastenlijst sta..

15 is een begin, klinkt toch weinig zijn toch wel aardig wat forumleden hier?

----------


## Iko

15 is meestal wel beetje standaard volgens mij. Minder hebben we ook wel eens gehad  :Big Grin: 

Greetzz Iko

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

bij deze 16

----------


## Jeroen

Bij deze 15,... is te zien als afmelding voor de meeting.
Wens daarover dan ook geen mail te ontvangen.

----------


## AJB

Klinkt rancuneus... Zeker weten dat je er niet over wilt praten onder het genot van een pilsje ?...[8)]

----------


## Jeroen

LOL nee dank u  :Big Grin: 
Hoogstens onder het genot van een pilsje thuis achter een of andere chat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

toch 16, ik neem Jeroens plaats wel in.....(99% zeker)

enne , waarom niet , jeronimo?

----------


## Gast1401081

he cowboys, je mailbox zit vol, volgens xs4all.

----------


## Jeroen

LOL Zit mijn mailbox vol? Dan zal ik die zo es legen  :Smile: 
Een altijd werkend mailadres staat in mijn profiel  :Wink: 

De reden waarom ik niet kom doen we wel via mail omdat het misschien opgevat kan worden als belediging voor iemand,... en dat willen we niet  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJEM

Goed, morgen is de grote dag. Maar euhm is er nog een herkeningsbaken? Opdat ik, of anderen, niet de hele avond doelloos daar rond hang(en)?

Verders ieder goede en veilige reis toegewenst en tot morgen!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Met m'n ouwelui overlegd (helaas... volgend jaar pas op kamers  :Wink: ):
indien mijn huiswerk op tijd af is, mag ik...

Ik ga denk ik toch maar met de trein, maar dat zal inhouden dat ik om 24:00uur alweer op Utrecht centraal moet staan voor de terugreis. [B)]

Beter iets dan niets. [8D]

----------


## movinghead

Denk dat ik ook van de partij ben... 80%

----------


## pieterjan

ik ben ook van de partij en misschien is het handig als iemand even een bordje maakt?

----------


## Klaaske

Heb je zo'n honger ?  :Big Grin:  Bwa, denk dat de helft wel te herkennen is, ergens zijn wel foto's te bekennen van iedereen, profielen e.d  :Smile:  Tot vanavond...

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ik heb een bord voor m'n kop, is dat ook okee?

----------


## moderator

Ligt eraan wat r op ligt.... :Wink: 

Spreekt u allen vanavond!

----------


## axs

Spijtig genoeg kan ik er vanavond toch niet bijzijn...
Zit nl in hamburg te  kamperen en wat 'kennis' op te doen

Hef fun toenaait!!!

Enne... ralph, die wodka drinken we dan maar een andere keer!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Idee'tje om elkaar te kunnen herkennen:

Als iedereen nou eens een T-shirt aandoet van een theater/verhuurbedrijf/evenement... Dikke kans dat niet veel andere mensen in Stairway ze hebben.  :Wink: 

/Edit: iig MAG ik er naar binnen, kep net mn paspoort ff aangepast en gekopieerd  :Big Grin:  (eigenlijk word ik over 2,5 maand pas 18  :Wink: )

----------


## moderator

jongens...wat is er mis met gewoon ff iemand aanspreken?
Goeie kans dat het de verkeerde is, ja en? 
Heb je in iedergeval weer met iemand kennis gemaakt  :Smile:

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> /Edit: iig MAG ik er naar binnen, kep net mn paspoort ff aangepast en gekopieerd  (eigenlijk word ik over 2,5 maand pas 18 )



Verdomd, niet aan gedacht, moet je 18 zijn om daar binnen te komen ???

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michel_G_
> Verdomd, niet aan gedacht, moet je 18 zijn om daar binnen te komen ???



Nja... denk t. Er staan geen duidelijke huisregels op de site, maar op de tweede pagina staat wel in de afbeelding een bordje met "-18" en een rode streep erdoorheen. De afbeelding lijkt custom-made, dus ik vat het op als een stille hint.  :Wink: 

Indien je je paspoort wil laten aanpassen: inscannen en mij ff aan MSN toevoegen. Aanbieding geldt alleen voor vandaag.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeroen

Ik heb de mijne net ook aangepast, maar dan naar 17  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michel_G

Bedankt voor de aanbieding jurjen  :Big Grin: 

Ik zit zowieso te dubben of ik wel ga, heb namelijk nogal beetje een grieperig gevoel al 2 dagen en begin me er nou niet lekkerder op te voelen naarmate de dag vordert.

Edit:
Heb even stairway gebeld en even nagevraagd. Je moet idd 18 zijn om binnen te komen. Degene die ik sprak zei wel dat het er ook van af hangt wanneer je komt, als je 's middags komt en je gaat lunchen is het niet zo'n probleem.

2de keer edit [18.54 uur]:
Zal helaas niet gaan, lig nu in bed [B)] Ben te brak om mijn bed uit te komen. Hopelijk kan ik er bij zijn op een volgende forum meeting.

Anyway: Have fun you guys !!!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen_
> 
> Ik heb de mijne net ook aangepast, maar dan naar 17



Ik ken de eigenaar, en doe wel een goed woordje voor je.. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> Ik ken de eigenaar, en doe wel een goed woordje voor je..



OE... ME TO [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Nja... ik ga nu langzaam maar vertrekken. 20:16uur kom ik op CS aan, enkele minuten lopen, jullie zien me (hoop ik) wel verschijnen!  :Smile: 

TOT ZO!

----------


## rinus bakker

om 20u30 was ik in de Trap naar de Hemel binnen, maar miste bekende hoofden of mensen met een parretje in hun revers.
Ik was dieggene met die kale kars en de zwarte kleren (kettingvet).
En zit nu bij een vriendin in Utrecht te kijken of ik iets gemist heb.....
Hang me (of Shoot me), maar er was geen duidelijke J&H forum-corner aanwezig of ingericht
(vlaggetjes? vierkante ogen? rsi vingers? er moet toch een herkenningspunt zijn.
En ik had ook van niemand een tel. nummer.
Bel 06 532 88 4 77 en ik reageer!
rinus

----------


## Klaaske

De Die-hards waren er wel degelijk en hebben deftig gebiert  :Smile:  Was gezellig, we waren met zijn 8en...Jurjen,DJEM,Joost V, Ralph,, Radar, Kerstmanneke, Mathijs en Ik, Roel en ik waren er redelijk op tijd en hadden toch dergelijke mensen naar ons toe getrokken...Volgende keer beter opletten Rinus  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

LOL  :Big Grin: 

Ik had een trein te vroeg, dus zat er al vanaf 19:50....

Vanaf 20:05 een aantal mensen gevraagd en verder nogal opvallend naar de lampen en Martin-speakers aan t plafon lopen turen... Beter je best doen Rinus.

Bovendien was onze vriend André (Radar) er ook om 20:15 en die sprak mij wel meteen aan (we kenden elkaar ook nog niet). Ligt denk ik dan aan jou  :Wink:  (no offence)


Was verder heel gezellig, in t begin een beetje geforceerd, maar later toen de groep groter werd (vanaf 7) begonnen de discussies op gang te komen.

Ondanks dat een aantal niet waren komen opdagen, toch nog 2 spontane forummers erbij gehad (Felix en Joost als k de namen goed heb verstaan [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]). Uiteindelijk 8 of 9 man, maar ik moest helaas 23:00 alweer naar CS lopen.

Volgende keer beter.  :Big Grin: 

Iig: voor herhaling vatbaar. En het bewijs dat we er waren verschijnt binnenkort in fotovorm wel op het forum neem k aan  :Wink:

----------


## Roeltej

Tis dat we Radar zagen... anders hadden we het denk ik ook veel later pas gevonden  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Radar

Sory, ik was helemaal vergeten om te vertellen da'k als spiegelbol kwam.
Ik moest helaas ook optijd weg maar kwam bij karel de stoute nog een aanstaande ex tegen, dus ben ff bezig met nagie doorhalem.
Jurjen was inderdaad duidelijk aanwezig in de bar.
Djem en kerstman moesten eerst moed in drinken geloof ik.
He maar de wekker gaat, ik gaat douchen en stap op de fiets, slaapt op het werk wel ff.

----------


## Klaaske

Nu nog de foto's... :Smile:

----------


## pieterjan

Helaas, Degene met wie ik mee zou rijden bleek op het laatste moment niet te gaan ik heb nog geprobeert op een andere manier te komen maar dan werd het veelste laat. En ja ook ik moet zo weer aan de slag.

----------


## DJEM

Het was gezellig, dat wel. De club wat klein gezien de lijst er verders ja, de tekst was van de grootste noob tot prof. Maar er waren eigenlijk alleen prof's. Jammer.

Ach ja. We zien volgende keer wel.

En verder wat het "indrinken" betreft. Tja ik moest wel ff 2 uur terug naar Friesland. En als semi beroeps chauffeur heb ik toch een soort etikette...[} :Smile: ][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ach, het was best wel weer leuk. Jammer dat er zo weinig waren en dat ik rinus net heb gemist. maar gezellig was het best. Volgende keer zal ik weer eens proberen me aan te melden en op tijd te zijn.

----------


## Klaaske

En de pics!




En wat nachtelijke foto's

----------


## jurjen_barel

O jee... ik dacht dat ik er al zo vaag op zou staan (foto4: ik keek toen net naar een bord aan t plafon  :Big Grin: )

volgende keer beter  :Wink:

----------


## Roeltej

ik sta der helemaal vaag op :x

ook beetje overbelicht... of ik ben gewoon enorm bleek  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

en onze eigen ralph staat er er weer lekker bruin op, toch maar ff vakantie gevierd, jochie?

----------


## DJEM

Leuke foto's ik in ieder geval zwaar onherkenbaar :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropsen

Ik had gehoopt ook te kunnen komen. Maar helaas door het teen en tander is dit niet gelukt. Volgende keer ben ik er zeker wel bij. Met een btje profs praten kan nooit kwaad. Heeft het bier rijkelijk gevloeid heren?  :Smile:

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kerstmanneke_
> 
> ...beetje overbelicht... of ik ben gewoon enorm bleek



Je zit zeker vaak binnen  :Big Grin: 

Zo te lezen was het in elk geval gezellig. En nu heb ik in elk geval Jurjen eens gezien (op de foto dan). Was het straal vergeten. Toch maar eens de agendafunctie van mijn telefoon gaan gebruiken [:I]

----------


## rinus bakker

Voortaan maar een paarse sweater ofzo.....
en een wat minder grote spreiding in de tijd?
wie was er daadwerkeijl al om 20u30...
want dan heeft deze meneer mooi staan staren naar wie er eventueel misschien bij toeval ook voor de forummeeting was.....
maar ik had niet het idee dat ik dat aan de pakweg 60-80 mensen die toen binnen waren individueel zou moeten gaan vragen.
Bordje "J&H" op de bar volgende keer..?
en ik zal intussen eens wat telefoonnummers in m'n toestel gaan zetten. 
3x = scheepsrecht?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> wie was er daadwerkeijl al om 20u30...



Ik iig, André ook, met een beetje mazzel de volgende 2 ook, maar dat weten zijzelf t beste  :Wink: 




> citaat:dan heeft deze meneer mooi staan staren naar wie er eventueel misschien bij toeval ook voor de forummeeting was.....
> maar ik had niet het idee dat ik dat aan de pakweg 60-80 mensen die toen binnen waren individueel zou moeten gaan vragen.



Je kan het ook strategisch aanpakken: rondkijken... degenen die ook om zich heen zitten te kijken en op een plek om de deur in de gaten te houden zullen duidelijk op iemand wachten... Je hoeft ook niet alle 60-80 mensen te vragen, per groepje is 1 persoon genoeg en de darters achterin waren alleen maar jonkies, dus vielen meteen al af  :Big Grin: 





> citaat:3x = scheepsrecht?



Doen we t voor!  :Wink:

----------


## ralph

Was zelf aan de erg late kant....daarvoor al een regebui op mn dak gekregen, gerechtigheid zullen we maar zeggen.

Wel weer paar nieuwe gezichten een beetje leren kennen, dat is altijd leuk.

Moet wel zeggen dat de animo bijzonder laag was, toch voldoende van te voren gepland, op door de weekse dag, midden in het land...

Ow Mac: Nog geen vakantie gehad, wel een aantal buiten klussen :Big Grin: 
was trouwens geen live band in de stairway

----------


## Klaaske

Hm...wat raar, een van de foto's verdwijnt heel de tijd  :Big Grin:  Was zeker gezellig, hoop volgende keer wel op wat meer animo en een eetschuur, geen cafe met de keuken die om 20u dicht was.

----------

